# Expat leaving after visa cancellation



## chx80 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, I worked in a free zone company and didn't renew my contract so I got cancelled. On Saturday, I will be heading back to my country. I already have my passport and plane ticket with me. I also sent a copy of my ticket to my former company. Are there other documents which I need to show at the airport aside from my passport? I had read other forums regarding cancellations and I came across this "exit document" which has to be stamped at the airport. Am I the one who will have it stamped or my former company's PRO can have it stamped even without my presence? 

Can I still have the chance to come back to UAE after exiting? My husband is working in Abu Dhabi and he will process my visa under his sponsorship?

Thank you. All replies are very much appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Has your visa been cancelled? You would have had to sign a letter saying nothing was due from your employer, must have had to give your passport to the PRO, and they would have gotten it processed, and the old visa must have a stamp saying "cancelled" [in fact, I once got a visa cancelled by JAFZA, and they even removed my photograph from the cancelled visa somehow].

You dont need to show anything at the airport.


----------



## chx80 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks rsinner. Yup,everything is cancelled, my passport has the cancellation stamp already and I already signed that document that I received my last salary and all. I am confused about the cancellation paper that they are saying which needs to be stamped at the immigration at the airport. Am i the one who will have it stamped and do i need to show this at the airport? Are you familiar with this?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Which airport are you going from? 

I know in DXB term 1 and 3 they have a visa cancelling desk your company pro should assist you so they can take the receipt and pick up the actual stamped copies later that day 

Or you can do it but i think the free zone want it back within 2 days of departure so dependa when you are coming back etc. 
would just need to go back to the visa desk and collect it showing the receipt


----------



## chx80 (Jul 9, 2013)

whatsupdubai said:


> Which airport are you going from?
> 
> I know in DXB term 1 and 3 they have a visa cancelling desk your company pro should assist you so they can take the receipt and pick up the actual stamped copies later that day
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I will be taking EK so that would be at term 3. So I need to be with the PRO in order for it to be stamped? Or the PRO can have it stamped without me?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

chx80 said:


> Thanks rsinner. Yup,everything is cancelled, my passport has the cancellation stamp already and I already signed that document that I received my last salary and all. I am confused about the cancellation paper that they are saying which needs to be stamped at the immigration at the airport. Am i the one who will have it stamped and do i need to show this at the airport? Are you familiar with this?


Yes there is a document that should be given to you. It would be presented at the immigration desk in the airport along with your passport, where it will be stamped to show that you have exited the country, and a copy of the stamped paper would be returned back to your company's representative.

Almost always, the employer will send their rep along with you in order to have that paper back. If you do not have this paper for whatever reason, please do inquire about it and make sure you have this on your person (or with the rep going with you) when exiting the country. 

The above applies to the mainland jurisdiction, it might be a different process for freezone's, don't have any experience in that regard.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chx80 (Jul 9, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Yes there is a document that should be given to you. It would be presented at the immigration desk in the airport along with your passport, where it will be stamped to show that you have exited the country, and a copy of the stamped paper would be returned back to your company's representative.
> 
> Almost always, the employer will send their rep along with you in order to have that paper back. If you do not have this paper for whatever reason, please do inquire about it and make sure you have this on your person (or with the rep going with you) when exiting the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. It helped a lot. I might as well then ask my employer on who will be bringing the document along.


----------

